# Looking for a book or two



## Xue Sheng (Feb 26, 2010)

Can anyone recommend a good book on or about Jeet Kune Do

Thanks


----------



## AlanE (Feb 28, 2010)

Ron Balicki progressed with the times very nicely in his JKD book, "The Principles of a Complete Fighter."


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 3, 2010)

After I posted this I realized I forgot to add that I had already read Tao of Jeet Kune Do and Chinese Gung Fu: The Philosophical Art of Self-Defense. 

I also realized just yesterday that a few years back I bought Bruce Lee's Fighting Method, Vol. 1: Self-Defense Techniques and Bruce Lee's Fighting Method, Vol. 2: Basic Training but I apparently forgot about them and never read them. I found them again yesterday


----------



## punisher73 (Mar 3, 2010)

The publishers just re-released Bruce Lee's Fighting Methods in one complete volume if you wanted that.

John Little also was given access to Bruce Lee's library and notes and released a four volume set on JKD.  One book is on the interviews, one is one his approach to kung fu (notes before he developed jkd) and the third volume is all on jkd.  The 4th volume is Bruce's workout programs and exercises.


----------



## eastnashvillemartialarts (Mar 4, 2010)

Beware that the Fighting Methods books are kind of a mess.
Photos don't always show what they are supposed to etc...

Tim Tackett has recent books that are laid out very well.
Lamar Davis as well.

I am more 'Concepts' oriented but the old school JKD books tend to be more useful in my opinion


----------



## Devlin76 (Mar 4, 2010)

Tim Tackett's Chinatown Jeet Kune Do book is good. I have not read "The Straight Lead" by Teri Tom, but I heard it was good.


----------



## eastnashvillemartialarts (Mar 5, 2010)

I find the Teri Tom books odd and I know this will upset many people.
The explanations of the Physics of movement are EXCELLENT.

But then there is photo after photo of Standing straight up posture right in front of an opponent with hands down.  Throwing uppercuts and Hook punches from the Hip.  Over committed strikes with the back exposed...

Things that would get you punched in the face in my Gym.

I attended a Ted Wong seminar last year.  I get the in and out mobility strategy of fighting, I just don't agree with it.
Ted Wong is great at demonstrating it however...even at his age.
That was impressive.


----------



## James Kovacich (Mar 11, 2010)

I agree that she expresses herself verbally well and her pics are not at the same level. But that could be said about many martial artists. In person she's probably decent.


----------

